
Election Fraud Commission Asked for Sensitive Voter Info via Insecure Email - scame
https://gizmodo.com/trumps-election-fraud-commission-asked-states-to-send-s-1796535568
======
2close4comfort
!! Phishing Achievement Unlocked !!

------
DrScump
.

~~~
detaro
No it doesn't?

> _You may submit your responses electronically to <e-mail address>_ or _by
> utilizing the Safe Access File Exchange_

It in no way calls the second way out as the "only" or even just the more safe
one.

~~~
DrScump
The tweet image in the article didn't show the "or" clause at the end of the
line. Now I understand.

~~~
detaro
on
[https://twitter.com/vanitaguptaCR/status/880479649817649152](https://twitter.com/vanitaguptaCR/status/880479649817649152)
in the second image
([https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDgWEZfXsAELY12.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDgWEZfXsAELY12.jpg:large))
I see [https://imgur.com/a/cB89e](https://imgur.com/a/cB89e), as is quoted in
the article

EDIT: looking at the thumbnail of the image on twitter, it indeed is cut off
badly there

